# Wardrobe door doesn't close fully



## NicoWilson (20 Jul 2021)

Here's a photo of a wardrobe I've built. Doors are rail and stile construction, and I've used Blum inset hinges. The left hand wardrobe door closed too far and I've remedied this by putting a stop block in the centre of the pair of doors. I have the opposite problem with the middle wardrobe door as it doesn't fully close. How can I remedy this?

Thank you @petermillard for your superb videos on rail and stile door construction. It's been 30 or so years since I've built a wardrobe.


----------



## Spectric (20 Jul 2021)

Magnetic catch or just something magnetic set into frame.


----------



## novocaine (20 Jul 2021)

most likely to be binding on the back edge, move the hinge out a mm.


----------



## petermillard (20 Jul 2021)

Hi Nico. The only time I've seen that with concealed hinges is when the hinges are right at the extreme of their lateral adjustment; if that's the case you should be able to get the middle door to close by un-adjusting it - open the left-hand door to avoid a clash, obvs. If it shuts OK once unadjusted, you'll need to either shuffle between the two doors to find the place where they'll both close without springing, or trim the doors back a touch to make that happen. HTH P


----------



## Fergie 307 (21 Jul 2021)

If it is actually warped then I have had some success by using blocks and clamps to hold it deliberately warped in the opposite direction. After a few days release everything and if you are lucky it may then hold straight. How long it will last is another matter.


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Jul 2021)

I came across this once where the door and frame it was fastened to were at less than 90° and as was outside the hinges ability to be adjusted. I think the only way round it is to put a small tapered packing piece behind the part of the frame side fitting to bring it back to within 90° Ian


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (22 Jul 2021)

No help with your problem, but had to jump on and say I really like the side panel detail! I can't remember seeing anything but a plain side panel before.


----------



## NicoWilson (17 Oct 2021)

petermillard said:


> Hi Nico. The only time I've seen that with concealed hinges is when the hinges are right at the extreme of their lateral adjustment; if that's the case you should be able to get the middle door to close by un-adjusting it - open the left-hand door to avoid a clash, obvs. If it shuts OK once unadjusted, you'll need to either shuffle between the two doors to find the place where they'll both close without springing, or trim the doors back a touch to make that happen. HTH P



You were spot on @petermillard - the middle door was too close to the hinges. Your fix has worked perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## NicoWilson (16 Nov 2021)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> No help with your problem, but had to jump on and say I really like the side panel detail! I can't remember seeing anything but a plain side panel before.



Thanks @Essex Barn Workshop - it uses the @petermillard method of construction of rail and stile, and is screwed to the wardrobe boxes from the inside. I'm not completely comfortable with the alignment of the panels though as I'd like them to be closer to the alignment of the door panels. The photo is surprisingly flattering.


----------



## LBCarpentry (16 Nov 2021)

Your problem is nowhere near as bad as your photo makes out. The other door is sunk in way too far for a start off. I’m frankly amazed you managed to make and install a set of doors which are very presentable without having any apparent knowledge of how to deal with hinges or stiles that don’t line up so we’ll done


----------

